# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Prostate issues

## kolaking

Just turned 41 on the 2nd and 30 days into my first cycle in 3 years, in the last few days I've noticed some burning during urination and ejaculation with trouble starting a urine flow. Guess i will get checked ( as much as I hate it) if it doesn't clear up in the next week or two. Has anyone with prostate issues "ON" returned to normal after PCT without any medication for prostate?

----------


## kolaking

No-one had this problem?????????????????

----------


## Gymrat45

It could be your cycle. There are some products that have that side effect. Also it could be something else. I know caffeine really messes with my prostate. It just happens with age. My doc ran test after test on me. He never did figure it out and it cost me lots of money. Come to find out it was the caffeine in the fat burners I was taking.

----------


## kolaking

Yeah, I guess it comes at around this age. I've been having problems with starting a urine stream for a year or longer but since on cycle have had some burning and getting up in the night to go. Just saw in the paper where a Endo.group is giving a talk next week at one of the local hospitals on prostate problems, think i'll check it out.

----------


## Kawigirl

I know its odd I'm piping in...but...my bf is only about to turn 41 himself. And just had to see a specialist for an enlarged prostate. No side effects like yours, just excessive urination...but still. They could be signs of more.....honestly...I wouldn't chalk it up to what your doin. its your health...don't wanna mess with your prostate. 

Good your getting it checked out...

----------


## Far from massive

As Kawi said get it checked, I don't know your risk factors for other things but the most common cause of painful burning on urination is an STD followed closely by urinary tract infections. Both are easily treated if caught early.

----------


## Gymrat45

My post was not to suggest you not get a doctors opinion, I just wanted to let you know that caffeine was my problem and could be yours. You should get that checked out.

----------


## kolaking

Yeah, I understand Gymrat. I have no risk for STD but can't count out a UTI. No burning when urinating in the last few days, will have to get my wife to help check with the ejaculation burning  :Smilie: .... regardless I'll know in a few weeks. Thanks guys!

----------


## Far from massive

Sorry I was sleepy last night and did not read you post clearly, I got sucked in by Kawi replying to a post on prostate issues and started reading at her reply. I have had a situation that may relate,

I have had a simalar thing where my ejaculate burned my girlfriends vagina...never noticed any pain myself either from urination or ejaculation, however this clearly shows a change in PH or some other factor due to AAS usage. I am pretty sure I have also read about others having this experience also.

FFM

----------


## kolaking

Yeah, I have heard that before but not in relation to AAS.

----------


## John Andrew

See the doctor! better for the peace of mind.

----------


## MRNJ1992

Was on shots first then androgel after-doc prescribed....had some trouble starting urine flow-been off 2 months and no more problems...its probably the cycle...

----------


## kolaking

Started taking Prostelex, an OTC for prostate and have had no problems since. Dr. checked out ok. Prostelex is great for anyone trying to maintain prostate health!

----------


## zaggahamma

> My post was not to suggest you not get a doctors opinion, I just wanted to let you know that caffeine was my problem and could be yours. You should get that checked out.


can u elaborate on how caffeine was your problem

----------


## [email protected]

> My post was not to suggest you not get a doctors opinion, I just wanted to let you know that caffeine was my problem and could be yours. You should get that checked out.


Never heard anything about caffeine and prostate issues. I want to hear more.

----------


## zaggahamma

i asked that over a month ago and got nuthin

----------


## Pete Evans

If you’re 41 and are beginning to have problems peeing you should see a doctor. It could be an enlarged prostate which is very common over the age of 40. This is the age when you really need to start protecting prostate health. Your doctor will tell you what to do.

----------


## zaggahamma

thanks pete

----------


## Emerald

yes see the Dr. It can put your mind at ease. My Dr. explained the prostate to me like this...its a gland that can become inflamed causing size increase. When this happens the urethra tubes can become pinched off or impeded. This affects both urine flow and ejaculation. If using roids affects your prostate like this then Id go off immediately. Some sides aren't worth the risk bro

----------


## jimmyinkedup

There is a good thread in the HRT forum about low dose cialis and positive effects on the prostate.

----------

